# Weird pregnancy surprise...



## Sickie Ickie

Well...just came back from my wife's ultrasound yesterday...

Found out why she has gestational diabetes...

We're having a sweet girl! Finally!











...er...and a boy...heh


Yepper. Twins. *faint* :googly:
__________________


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, Sickie! Are these your first?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

my 2nd/3rd LOL her 4th/5th


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats!!!!! If you need any advice with twins just give me a shout


----------



## GothicCandle

aww congrats! thats great!


----------



## meltdown211

Im a diabetic and gestational will more than likely go away once she delivers. Nothing to be too stressed about. Congrats on the new baby!!


----------



## dflowers2

Congrats man, little girls a very sweet, mine is an angel. Little boys are great too!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks all! I still can't believe two babies at once! Yikes! LOL 

Haunti, I may end up doing that! heh


----------



## smileyface4u23

Congratulations SI!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on the Ickie Bunch.


----------



## pyro

wow congrats sickie---see told you not to eat the brownies


----------



## Dark Angel 27

wow! congrats on the twins!


----------



## Ghoul Friday

wow. Talk about surprises! Congrats


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Congrats SI,
Will ya name the boy after me?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! This is wonderful news!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharpobject

Double congratulations!!! I would have liked twins but sadly they do not run in my family. Twins do, however, run in my hubby's family, so there's a chance my daughter would have twins - but I can wait until she's out of college / married / has a job.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awesome Bryce!!!
SwEEEET on the twins, too cool!!!!!


----------



## Lilly

Congrats to you and your wife ..


----------



## NickG

holy moly! are you going to name them "trick" and "treat" ??


----------



## slightlymad

Bruce good luck god bless oh my


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Congratulations!!! Two new haunters for the price of one.


----------



## beelce

Awesome Bryce....Congrats...all things happen for a reason


----------



## Revenant

As Keanu would say... "Whoa."

Don't worry about it... it'll be just like you remember it... just twice as much at once. Eat lotsa wheaties.

Hey... next Halloween you can get them those baby bunting costumes of Thing 1 and Thing 2! I love those.

Congratulations Bryce!!


----------



## Hellrazor

That is super!!!! Congratulations! When are you guys due? Shes gonna need lots of help once the 2 of them come along so get ready! Im sure you know that already though! Wow that is awesome!!!


----------



## Terrormaster

Sweeeeeeeeeet Man!

Congrats!


----------



## throughthepatch

That is great! Congratulations!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Wow! My life has been so taken up, that when I came back to visit I have all these! LOL Thanks, guys!

Some quotes I'd like to respond to:



pyro said:


> wow congrats sickie---see told you not to eat the brownies


But ya make them so well, Pyro! 



Wyatt Furr said:


> Congrats SI,
> Will ya name the boy after me?


 and


NickG said:


> holy moly! are you going to name them "trick" and "treat" ??


All are great suggestions! LOL Right now we're thinking of anagrams with one name forwards, the other name backwards. We're having some fun with this. heh



sharpobject said:


> Double congratulations!!! I would have liked twins but sadly they do not run in my family. Twins do, however, run in my hubby's family, so there's a chance my daughter would have twins - but I can wait until she's out of college / married / has a job.


All ya gotta do is be pregnant after age 35 apparently. heh According the biochemistry, if you are over 35 the chance of multiples goes up. My wife is 42. This was TOTALLY unplanned! But not unwanted. heh



slightlymad said:


> Bruce good luck god bless oh my


Thanks. It's Bryce, by the way. Believe it or not, my brother's name is Bruce. I used to explain that the "y" in my name is for younger, and the "u" was for ugly. LOL He never seemed to find the humor in that. Wonder why? :googly:


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats Bryce!

You know... they know what causes that now...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Does it have anything to do with swimming?


----------



## Moon Dog

It starts with the submarine races...


----------



## Otaku

Yeah, don't worry about the gestational diabetes, except of course during the pregnancy. My wife had it with both our boys and it cleared very quickly after delivery. 

Major congrats, SI! You're gonna be busy.


----------



## Scary Godmother

Wow, I just came across this thread, sorry so late, but congrats Sickie!!:devil:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks folks. We're hoping it does go away soon after. My wife doesn't like needles, and if she didn't have the insurance, it would be costing well over $400 a month just for supplies. As it is, we still have co-pays everytime, but at least it's not AS expensive.


----------



## blacklightmike

Congratulations on your little sweetie to come! Here's to hoping everything goes swiftly and painlessly.


----------



## DeathTouch

At least you didn't have 6 like John and Kate plus 8...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Okay, due date is now Jan 5th for c-section...unless labor occurs this week. heh

Here's what she and the twins look like now. For scale, she asked me to tell ya she _was _a double D _before _getting pregnant! She's larger now.


----------



## Scary Godmother

You and your family must be getting very excited SI! I bet your wife can't wait to be relieved of carrying all that around! Do you already know if they are boys or girls, or both? We'll be watching for the pictures of the twins when we can actually see them! Best wishes, you'll have a busy new year that's for sure!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

congrats! i hope everything goes well for you guys!


----------



## debbie5

How weird! A married couple that still have SEX??!!??
LOL...just kidding.
Congrats!
Oh- and start buying diapers NOW.

How old is your youngest young'un? Old enough to "help" mom with baby duties??


----------



## RoxyBlue

My goodness, that is one pregnant lady!

Wishing you both all the best with the upcoming C-section and new baby duties!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Godmother, to say she is uncomfortable is an understatement! heh Yeah, she'd like nothing better than to deliver these kids TODAY! heh With all the pains, ribs hurting, shortness of breath, light headedness, gestational diabetes, etc, she just wants to get these kids out and begin her recouping.

Debbie, Not often enough, I assure you! LOL Of course 3 kids going on 5 in a two room house, and a 4 yr old that sleeps in our bed may have something to do with it.


----------



## Hellrazor

OOOh Im so excited. How is everything going????


----------



## jackielantern

Wow! I've been out of the loop, for sure. Congratulations on the babies, I just read this now. And your poor wife! She must be terribly uncomfortable. But it's getting close!  

I'm 33 weeks tomorrow and nowhere near as big. I can feel her pain! I think?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Yep, jackielantern, at least half of it.


----------



## turtle2778

Okay okay wait, you have 3 kids going on 5?? and a four year old???


----------



## ScareShack

I cant belive I meissed this thread. This is totally great!
Congrats you you and the wife ! !


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm glad you have a date set! I know it still must seem like ages to you and your wife, but it's not much longer to go!

Hang in there and once these precious babies are here, you'll forget all about the wait!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I can wait folks, believe me. LOL I get little sleep as it is with my 4 yr old that likes to stay up all night. I asked my wife if after these twins arrive, I could actually die from lack of sleep! 

I used to post much more often here, but things have been hectic. 

Turtle- For a full count of the family, there's the 17 yr old, the 13 yr old (both have special needs), the 4 yr old, my wife and me...and the twins. Clear as mud now? LOL


----------



## Dark Angel 27

just hang in there! you'll make it!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm hangin'!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Well, about 12:30am Cindy's water broke.

12:45am we got on the road. Had to drop my step 13 yr old off at his dad's, and my 4 yr old off at grandma's (of which he threw a very tearful tantrum at being left there.)

Got to the hospital around 1:30-45. Got checked in, strapped her to the heartbeat monitors, and contractions monitor.

About 3:30am her 2nd water broke. Doc was still in route.

About 4:05am contractions about 3 min apart. Had been waiting for pharmacy to send up something, but they were delayed. Doc said he didn't want labor to happen, so we need to go NOW. (babies both breach.)

She was rolled on the gurney to the O.R, and I was made to put on a bunny suit, hat, and shoe covers.

Operation was happening, and I wasn't allowed to look, but was seated at the head of my wife and anesthesiologist. (That's okay. I saw the whole operation last time.)

4:48am Baby boy pulled out.

4:49am Baby girl pulled out.

Statistics:









Boy: 6 lbs 1 oz, 18" long









Girl: 6 lbs 13 oz, 19" long.

Both still learning to suckle.

Mom feels a HECK of a lot better now!!! No pain at this point. She's hoping to get her catheter out soon. She can breathe on her back now. Auto pressure cuffs on her legs. Received bags of lactate ringers, bags of antibiotic lac ring, and bags of that uterus contracting drug that slips my mind right now.

Our 4 yr old came during visiting hrs today with grandma. Not sure what to make of all this. Taking it in SLOWLY. Asked if they can go back in the belly a couple times. Has tried to be loving by saying the babies should eat solid food, and even put some clay in with the newborn for a toy (that I quickly removed without him seeing.)

I drove home with him today for some sort of normalcy for sleeping tonight. Will return early tomorrow morn.

Mom hasn't gotten much sleep. She's not tired. Drugs and the new experience has kept her alert.


----------



## beelce

CONGRATS Sickie!!! Those are really beautiful babies!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks.  Might I add we were a bit concerned about Down's since she is over 40, but I'm happy to report- as far as anyone knows, both babies do NOT have downs and completely healthy.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats SI!!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Awwwww, congrats to you and your wife, Sickie....those babies are beautiful!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations on the two lovely healthy babies and their successful delivery!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks guys! My wife is awesome!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

WOW!! You must be thrilled to say the least. They're both beautiful. CONGRATS!


----------



## turtle2778

Oh Bryce CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you. Please give my best to Cindy they are beautiful.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Will do Turtle, and thanks Uruk.


----------



## Revenant

AWESOME!!! Congratulations to you and the whole family SI. The babes are adorable and it's great to hear mom is doing well.

Now get some sleep. Last chance for, oh, a year or so.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

they're beautiful congrats to the both of you!


----------



## Black Cat

Congratulations to both of you!!!!!


----------



## sharpobject

Congratulations !! They are beautiful little angels. So, did you decide on names yet?


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to you Sickie and the Mrs., glad to hear all is well with the babies (they're a pair of cuties). Hope the Mrs. is back on her feet soon.

Bonus, you get 2 more deductions on your 2008 taxes.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Wow ! They are absolutely beautiful!

I'm glad that it went well. When are mom and the babies coming home?

A big congratulations. You have much to celebrate today!


----------



## bourno

I haven't kept up with everything here, but am glad I read this.

Glad to hear things went well there Bryce even though had a C-section done.

Thanks for the pics of the 2 cute babies.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Gawwwwly! They are some perrty!

Congratulations Bryce.


----------



## Lilly

Congrats Sickie and your wife
2 little cutie pies


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks guys! Mom is doing better by the day. The twins are still stubborn about breast feeding, but have no prob being lazy from the bottle. heh


----------



## Ghoulbug

OMG!!! They are very very very cute!! Tell me you didn't name one Sickie and 1 Ickie... Such sweet faces!! Congrats to you both!!


----------



## Scary Godmother

Wow! Alot happens when you don't sign on for 24 hours! Congratulations to you and your wife Sickie! The babies are perfect, pretty good weights for twins, no wonder your wife was so uncomfortable. Hey, if they don't want to nurse, it is not the end of the world, happens to lots of us. My son grew up just fine on the bottle, had no more or less sickness than his breast feed friends. Best wishes to all of you. Happy New Year!


----------



## smileyface4u23

Congratulations - they are both beautiful.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hmmmmmm. sickie and Ickie...I'll have to bring that up to my wife tomorrow! 

These kids will prob have a mix of pump and bottle, Godmother, if they don't want to do natural.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## HalloweenRick

Congratulations! They're beautiful!


----------



## Spooklights

Gotta say it again; They're beautiful!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hey SI! You got the kids BEFORE the end of 2008! Nice tax break eh?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> Hey SI! You got the kids BEFORE the end of 2008! Nice tax break eh?


lol :lolkin:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Actually, that's exactly what my wife wanted!

Their names are:

Robert Aidan Gardner

Catherine Nadia Gardner

We call everyone by their middle names in our family, so they'll be called Nadia and Aidan. Anyone figure out what makes these names special?


----------



## HalloweenRick

Forwards and backwards the names remain the same!!
OOOOHH!! What do I win?
Just kidding of course. Now for get off the computer and get yourself some sleep you're going to need it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

You are the winna sir! 

As far as sleep, I'm not getting a lot of that anyway.


----------



## scareme

Congrats Sickie! It won't be long before that little girl has all the guys in the house wrapped around her little finger. They both look like dolls.


----------



## dflowers2

Bryce,

Congrats on the new additions! What a great holiday. I am happy to hear everyone is doing fine. Give them my best. They are beautiful.

Dorian


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks folks.

Scareme, I told my wife these are som eof the best props we've made...and they look so lifelike!


----------



## Hellrazor

Wow, they are both gorgeous!!! Thank God the little girl has a big brother to kick the **** out of anyone who goes near her. LOL Kidding. 
Great job. Congratulations to the whole family!!!!!


----------



## pyro

Congrats Sickie


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Pyro! Who knew ya had a mushy side.


----------



## pyro

shhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Sickie Ickie said:


> Pyro! Who knew ya had a mushy side.


ha ha! that surprised the hell out of me too!


----------



## Hellrazor

me 3


----------



## pyro

well its a new year -and that was my good deed for the year , so now with that out of the way---


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Sickie Ickie said:


> Pyro! Who knew ya had a mushy side.


The next thing you know, he'll start playing love songs and start writing poetry.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Better watch out! He'll be so good at it, he'll be able to buy himself a whole haunt warehouse!


----------



## Revenant

The poetry will probably end up being all dirty limericks, so don't get excited yet.


----------



## pyro

kellie would like that


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Then more babies would be made by people reading the limericks! LOL


----------



## Ms. Wicked

No more babies for me! No way, Jose... I'm too old and am finished!

Anyway, how are your two precious babies SI? Getting any sleep? :googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

These weren't planned, Kellie, but welcome nonetheless. 

Cindy and I are constantly exhausted right now. The babies sleep well and hardly cry, but we still have to wake up at weird hours to feed them and it throws off our body clocks.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sickie Ickie said:


> Cindy and I are constantly exhausted right now. The babies sleep well and hardly cry, but we still have to wake up at weird hours to feed them and it throws off our body clocks.


Weird hours? Do you mean waking up every 3 hours to feed both babies? I had to do that.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Yep, except they decide to rearrange our schedules if they need it. 3 hrs, 1 hr, 2 hrs, etc. They currently drink around 2 oz at each feeding.

When my other son was born he immediately was on 4 oz and rapidly moved up...of course he was 9lbs 1 oz...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sickie Ickie said:


> They currently drink around 2 oz at each feeding.


2 ounces? That's awesome!
The key is to make a schedule and keep to it. If one is up for a feeding/changing then wake the other up and fed/change him/her. Get them used to a routine that you sort of control


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Good to know we're doing well with the scheduling.  Aidan drinks about an ounch or a little more. If we're lucky he drinks 2. Nadia drinks the 2 oz plus already!


----------



## Bloodhound

Wow! Congrats Sickie! I'm a little late. sorry about that. Awsome pics. They are adorable.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks Bloodhound.


----------



## Moon Dog

Late to the thread as well Sickie... big time congrats to you and Mrs. Ickie!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks, Moon Dog!


----------



## Joiseygal

Congrats Sickie! I love the names (very original) and the babies are adorable! How are the siblings adapting to the new arrivals?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The older one (17) wants little to do with them, but will hold one once in a while.

The middle one (13) likes them but stays out of the way. heh

The younger one (4) tries to help by getting one of us "The baby's cwyin'! Hurry!" and getting the occasional diaper, etc. His attention span isn't there to hold the bottle for long, but he does try to give them hugs.

Thanks for the compliment on the names. I reluctantly admit that we found the names on a site about names for twins, but since we had never heard them before, we used them.


----------



## debbie5

Gee, at Halloween '09, they will be a great age to take two identical sleeper outfits and sew them together to make them look like conjoined twins! 

How are you holding up? How is The Wife doing??
(sending thoughts of good sleep your way)


----------



## NickG

congrats sickie... (sorry I'm late)


----------



## Sickie Ickie

My wife was too, Nick. That's why we had the twins. heh


----------

